# ford 7000



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

I am trying to change the oil in the simms injection pump of my ford 7000.I can,t loosen the filler nut on top of the pump using a 15/16 box end wrench ,i have a long wrench and have applied lots of force but no luck.I was wondering if if its possible to put the oil in the level hole using an oil can or squeeze bulb etc ,Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Refer to this diagram for the level and drain plugs: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr54637ar497903 (Part #73)

If you can remove the oil level plug you and fill the oil from there, just fill until it reaches the level of the plug.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hit it w/ a hammer a time or 3.. it'll come loose.


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Hit it w/ a hammer a time or 3.. it'll come loose.


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Th
Thanks guys I finally got the fill bolt loose sure was on tight, When I removed the drain plug all That come out was what liked like diesel fuel is this normal or should I be concerned


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its VERY common.. especially if its not been changed in a while..
U should plan on changing/checking it at least 2x a year if u want it to last..
IF u keep finding diesel fuel in the pump, then it's cause for concern..
The pump will have to come off & be rebuilt w/ new parts.{$$$}
When u ADD OIL.. fill it to the "full screw" then screw the screw in & wait a few minutes. U can even run the motor for a few seconds..
Then recheck it & KEEP ADDING & REPEAT.. The oil has to make it thru a set of bearings & it takes awhile to reach the correct level..
What U DONT WANT TO DO IS> fill it to the "full screw" & STOP & call it good.!!
Your only HALF FULL if u do..
Good luck.


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks thepumpguysc for the good information, the manual didn,t mention that but I will check the levels,thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The thing about that tractor/pump is, it should have a breather pipe {pig tail} on the left hand side of the pump.. it drips out excess oil/fuel.. but sometimes they get clogged. The banjo bolt that connects the pigtail to the pump has an orifice in it.. either THAT get clogged or the pipe itself gets clogged..


----------

